# Kryolan TV Stick Foundations--help?!



## riotlove (Jul 28, 2010)

So I was attempting to find a foundation I actually liked that wouldn't cost me an arm and a leg and that was local so that I could go ahead and get jobs but not have to actually get them until i absolutely have to. 

I went to a theater shop today and saw the Kryolan TV Stick foundations and kinda fell in love. i just swiped my finger over the tester a tiny bit and started rubbing it into the back of my hand and it covered around a half dollar coin size portion and i probably could have faded it out more. and it's STILL there a few hours later through running around outside. it set itself to a perfect satiny look and feel and I'm thinking thesemight end up being my go to foundations for now. 

My question is, they come in stick form and they're a creamy product. I don't want to have to open up different sticks and what not when it comes to doing a gig. I have blush size pans that fit into the mac palettes and I could easily buy another blush palette but how well do you think that would work out? Would they dry out? Is there a better option? I'm only looking to get 5 or 6 in different shades so I can mix and match what i need for now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and any reviews you may have on these stick foundations. 

Thanks!


----------



## riotlove (Jul 28, 2010)

Also based on their chart, if you had to pick 5 or 6 i could mix and match to make any foundations which would you choose?

http://www.fxsupply.com/kryolan_cata...rts/chart8.jpg


----------



## LC (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey.. These little palettes are perfect for cream foundations:
MONDA Studio
Cinema secrets sells them filled with foundation, but the link i gave you is for the empty one. I put my stick foundations in there.

for the colors, if i could ONLY pick 5, i'd pick:

1w, 2w, f1, fs36, v20, 

of course this is just based on the chart. the colors are probably nothing like the chart in person.


----------



## riotlove (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks so much. eventually i want to get more than 5 obviously but until i can do that i wanna get 5 that i can moosh around and make what i need.

thanks so much.


----------

